# 6/19 King Mac @ PB pier



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Yesterday, I got to Pensacola Beach pier around 5pm. Saw lots of bait fish. Wind from the West. I sabakied two elwys for bait. Threw one out and waited with rod in hand. Pulled it in saw some Blue fish tailing bait but no bite. After about thirty minutes, put on a cigar minnow and waited with rod in hand. 10 minutes later WHAM - FISH ON !!! The way it pulled and reel was sing - I knew it wasn't a Spanish. After about 15 min fight, I finally got the Kings head above the water. I called for a gaff/net but no one around had one. I guess you don't need one when your fishing for hardtails. I had a hardtail fisherman hold my rod while I tried to bring him up by hand but decided against it because I did not want to loose him. So, I walked him down the pier hoping that a shark did not show up. I finally got it to the beach and a nice guy got the King and we continued walking down the pier/beach. We met at the concession area and he gave memy 1stKing at the pier.The King was 36" and 20lbs. From now on, fishing + pier = ALWAYS bring gaff/net.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Great fish and great story...that will be some good eats...Congrats!!!


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice job.I hope you get many more.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job - thanks for the report. Hope you catch many more.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

That's pretty bad when no one on the pier has a gaff. Sounds like the hard tail people are winning. Congrats on the king!


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice to see people are still willing to help out. Nice fish. Rick


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

NICE KING !!


----------



## scubasteven (Nov 14, 2007)

"I had a hardtail fisherman hold my rod while I tried to bring him up" I have have a question that I have been pondering since I read this a few days ago.... Why would someone be targeting Hardtail's other than for bait? Is there a market for them or are folks eating them??? Seriously I would like to know, it's been a while since I pier fished; I don't remember anyone being refered to as a "Hardtail" fisherman.



Thanks,



Steven


----------



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Asian cultures eat hard tails. Local folks here use them as bait.


----------

